# browning x-bolt vs. rugar m77 vs. t/c encore



## add2255 (Jul 21, 2008)

which one? and wat size?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2008)

If I where going to choose one it would be a Browning X-Bolt 300 WSM.


----------



## let-em grow (Jul 22, 2008)

Ruger m77 my 270 shoots tighter groups than my 25/06 oncore.I dont have the browning.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 26, 2008)

Of your choices...

1. *Ruger Hawkeye* s/s (7mm-08, 308, 270 Win, or 30-06)

2. *Browning X-Bolt* s/s (7mm-08, 308, 270 Win, or 30-06)







And at a very distant 3rd.... 
3. *Thompson Center Encore*
I'm NOT impressed with any of the Encore centerfire rifles I've fired. I believe a quality bolt action rifle is a much better and accurate rifle!


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 26, 2008)

ruger M77 stainless steel, match grade barrel in 22-250


----------



## deadend (Jul 27, 2008)

Ruger M77.  CRF and built like a tank.  Every one I have shot was accurate and I just plain like the way they look.  The best thing to me though is Ruger's scope mounts.  They come with the gun so you save $60 over having to buy them for a new rifle.  In addition, I have taken the scopes off and the rifles have always returned to zero upon reinstallation.


----------



## straitshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

x-bolt 7mag no contest!


----------

